# Question for US users about opera DVDs-Netflix vs. Blockbuster



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is just a question, to see if American users who are opera fans can help me with a problem. 

I've been very frustrated with the Netflix DVD by mail renting service as far as opera DVDs are concerned. They do have a large selection of at least 150 opera DVDs (probably more) with all the main works and several more obscure works, but the problem is that they don't seem to have enough copies, and unlike most regular movies, the overwhelming majority of opera DVDs have the "short wait" or "long wait" tags added to them. 

For example, Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg is tagged "short wait" which according to their website should mean about a week of wait to get it. Well, it's been number one on my queue since 7/20/10 (today is 9/7/10) and they never mail it to me, so, "short" wait indeed!

In addition to this and unlike regular movies, *no* Netflix opera DVDs are available for instant viewing online or on your TV; all of them can only be seen through waiting for the actual copy of the DVD in the mail.

My questions are - is Blockbuster any better? Do they have a large selection of opera DVDs? Do they ship them without these waiting periods? Do they have opera DVDs for online or TV instant viewing?

I'd consider cancelling my membership to Netflix and subscribing to Blockbuster instead if this is the case, since most of my rental activity is of opera DVDs. I do feel that Netflix is superior regarding foreign movies, independent movies, etc, but they do a very poor job for opera lovers.

I know that I could subscribe to Blockbuster for a free trial period and find out by myself, but it is a hassle anyway; later if it's not good one has to cancel, etc, and these corporations usually make it more time consuming to cancel than to sign up, so, before doing that, I'd like some advice here, because if they also suck for opera DVDs, then it's not even worth trying.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I've run into this problem with Netflix as well. My surmise is that, of course, they purchase dvds per demand -- i.e., they'll have hundreds of copies of the new Hollywood blockbuster, but far fewer (perhaps only one?) of copies of opera discs. So even in the best of circumstances, you'll have to wait for it to be shipped from the Netflix shipping center that has it which may be halfway across the country, instead of getting it shipped from the one in your state or a neighboring one (they have many, many distribution centers which is why for popular movies you can get them in just a day or so after dropping the movie you're returning into the mailbox). 
Unfortunately, if they have only one copy, they may anticipate a "short wait" but if that person doesn't return it due to laziness, forgetfulness, etc ... well, it's a bad situation.

I can't speak as to Blockbuster as I've never used them. And I agree that it is beyond shameful about the absence of any real operas on Netflix instant.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> I've run into this problem with Netflix as well. My surmise is that, of course, they purchase dvds per demand -- i.e., they'll have hundreds of copies of the new Hollywood blockbuster, but far fewer (perhaps only one?) of copies of opera discs. So even in the best of circumstances, you'll have to wait for it to be shipped from the Netflix shipping center that has it which may be halfway across the country, instead of getting it shipped from the one in your state or a neighboring one (they have many, many distribution centers which is why for popular movies you can get them in just a day or so after dropping the movie you're returning into the mailbox).
> Unfortunately, if they have only one copy, they may anticipate a "short wait" but if that person doesn't return it due to laziness, forgetfulness, etc ... well, it's a bad situation.
> 
> I can't speak as to Blockbuster as I've never used them. And I agree that it is beyond shameful about the absence of any real operas on Netflix instant.


Netflix now has such a dominance of the market that it's difficult these days to find a Blockbuster subscriber to let us know about this...

Another irritating think with Netflix is that they don't have an email mailbox for customers to complain or give them feedback.

I'm still waiting for my Meistersinger... two months and no luck.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Netflix now has such a dominance of the market that it's difficult these days to find a Blockbuster subscriber to let us know about this...
> 
> Another irritating think with Netflix is that they don't have an email mailbox for customers to complain or give them feedback.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Meistersinger... two months and no luck.


Perhaps http://gethuman.com/NetFlix-customer-service_557.html may be of help


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks. I know about the customer phone line, but I haven't ever called it. For these things I always prefer email. I guess I'll have to call them...


----------

